# Bull Ridge



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have numbers for Bull Ridge/Bull Reef? Located about 5 miles out of Destin pass...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been fishing out of Destin for 23 years and I have never heard of it.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you going in the morning?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I was wondering if H2Oarman had any numbers before I commited to go with you guys?


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.chucksdiveworld.com/dive_sites.htm

Check here


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

HI Guys 

Ya I have plenty of number I just heard of some one at bull ridge loading up on fish and lobster so I want to check it out I already know where iy is.

See you guys Later


----------



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

are you talking about the bills ridge??


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

We checked Bull Reef...based on what we saw from the boat we decided not to dive it and moved on to the Liberty for some black snapper...is Bill's Ridge any good to shoot?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Bills Ridge - not worth it. IMO.


----------

